# W-German/CZech litter- Ring, Police, Sport



## cindy graffam (Nov 4, 2010)

Puppies due 11.22.10 
LASSO BETT SILVER CS MR1 (training for MR2,3), SchH1, K9 patrol. Xrayed clear h/e has been mated to WATCHEL GIESKE h/e normal. both parents high natural FIGHT drive with hard and crushing grips. Loads of hunt and prey drive. Linebreeding 5-5 Fado Karthago. Sire video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7bFODW7Nk 
pedigree: 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=557487&modir=625609
Watchel is a very hard, high fight drive female. She is in training for SchH and will excel in tracking and protection phases. Perfect grips everytime, references on her working qualities available.

775.287.9993


----------



## cindy graffam (Nov 4, 2010)

We have one male puppy available from Lasso x Watchel. Born 11.22.10. The pups are large, vigorous, vocal, and VERY lively.

Will excell in patrol, sport, or Ring.

New video of Lasso Bett Silver, the sire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaEYu07HGD4

Video of Cherry Eqidius, sire of Lasso:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-d9dBEussU

Cherry brother is FR3! and another littermate is LGA sieger 2010- Jurgen Sauer.

cindy

gieskeworkingdogs.com


----------

